# Mame's Betta Journal



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

So, rather than continue on my Opalo's 3 gallon planted Picotope journal, I decided it would be best to create a new betta journal for my many small tanks - only two of which are NPTs. 

So, as for my bettas...

First came Opalo: 








Opalo is a cellophane delta male. I got him back in February. He's quite aggressive, and likes to flare at people who walk by his tank. His other hobbies include eating invertebrates, wiggling around overgrown plants, and watching me continuously when I'm anywhere near his tank. 

Then came Mr. Gold:








Mr. Gold is a copper over-halfmoon male. I got him in April. He was a Petco impulse buy.  He has a tough time swimming, and I think the dragon scaling is affecting his vision a bit, so he spends most of his time resting on plants and hunting little worms. (His java moss has a resident colony of detritus worms, which are a betta delicacy, in his opinion.) 

Then came Granite:








Granite, formerly named Tiger, is a black orchid doubletail halfmoon. I got him in early July. He was formerly a Petco impulse purchase by another member here, lilnaugrim. She held on to him for a few months, then sold him to me. He was the first fish I had ever gotten in the mail, and he did great! He's a very passive type of betta. He doesn't flare at much of anything. He's a future resident of my 20 gallon NPT community, so I might not post about him much here. If you want to read about my 20 gallon, here's my other journal thread! http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=416202

Then came Alpha-Betta:








Alpha-Betta is a multicolor doubletail halfmoon. I got him in mid-July, just a few days after Granite! He was a Petco impulse purchase. He flares constantly, and he builds bubble nests every day without fail.  He's very active, and swims around a lot more than the other bettas, even when he's in an unheated tank. 

As for the actual tanks...

This is my 3 gallon Picotope. It started as an iwagumi, but has since become a wildly overgrown jungle. Opalo lives here, along with a black mystery snail, a zebra nerite snail, and lots of bladder snails.









This is my 2.5 gallon NPT. Mr. Gold is the king of this jungle, and his algae-servants are a black mystery snail and lots of bladder snails.









This is my WIP divided 5 gallon. I currently have Alpha-Betta and Granite in this tank. This won't be a planted tank - at least, not for a while. It will be a themed artificial tank, with lots of silk flowers. Granite isn't a permanent resident of this tank - I'll be getting an EE white delta soon, and he'll go on the other side.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I love all your fish! Opalo is my favourite and his tank is awesome! Overgrown is the best. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks, Olympia! :-D He's a pretty great betta. He's grown so much since I took that photo! He slowly got a lot of gray scales, too!


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

awe Alpha looks very similar to one of my bettas! what beautiful fish you have!!c:


----------

